# Topics > Smart home > Smart security systems >  Security autonomous unmanned ground vehicles, SMP Robotics Systems Corp., San Francisco, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - SMP Robotics Systems Corp.

----------


## Airicist

Security Robot (Robot guard) Rover S5

Published on Aug 11, 2015




> ROVER S5 robotic complex is designed for autonomous movement along pedestrian pathways and wireless transmission of video picture taken by built-in video cameras.
> 
> The security robot consists of a wheeled chassis with electric motor drive, guided by automatic driving system, and of independent video surveillance system. The system of video driving provides all-weather and day-and-night driving without operator guidance. While the robot moves along patrolling route, it transmits video picture taken by all-round surveillance cameras. When it reaches observation position, its tracking system is activated, focusing the robot’s turning camera on moving objects. Video pictures from all cameras as well as robot’s location indicated on electronic map are transmitted to tablet PC of the operator or to the Internet.
> 
> - Mobile video surveillance, automatic focusing of PTZ camera on movements and moving object tracking.
> - Remote video surveillance on tablet PC; continuous video recording by built-in video recorder.
> - Moving between observation positions without operator guidance.
> - Automatic driving around obstacles and returning to recharge batteries.
> - Time of autonomous patrolling – 12 hours; operating range – up to 35 km (22 miles).
> ...

----------


## Airicist

Security robot on the field

Published on Jul 12, 2016

----------


## Airicist

S-series robots presentation

Published on Sep 12, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Introducing autonomous robotic platform for security proposals

Published on Nov 29, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Security robots S5 all over the world

Published on Jun 19, 2017




> SMP Robotics expands distribution network. Thanks to our distributors, the S5 robots meets great interest from the security industry in many countries.

----------


## Airicist

SMP S5 security robots

Published on Sep 6, 2017

----------


## Airicist

SMP Robotics S5.2 security robot

Published on Jul 31, 2019




> SMP Robotics presents the third generation of patrol robots S5.2, which brought together the best solutions from the ten-year period of autonomous mobile robots development.

----------


## Airicist

Security robots at Intersec Dubai 2020

Jan 23, 2020




> First-Time Around The World, the Dubai government gave permission to use security robots.
> This robot of production an SMP Robotics company.

----------


## Airicist

Security robots at Intersec Dubai 2020

Jan 23, 2020




> First-Time Around The World, the Dubai government gave permission to use security robots.
> This robot of production an SMP Robotics company.

----------

